# December 1969 contrast's



## squatting dog (Dec 7, 2021)

December 1969... while I was slogging around in the humidity and in the mud and endless water in Vietnam  , my brother was sitting back in Vermont watching the snow fall. There was already a solid 2 feet on the ground and they got another 4 feet overnight.    They had to open the mountain road with a Cat dozer.


----------



## Murrmurr (Dec 7, 2021)

The Vietnam era military coulda used a mud and water dozer.


----------



## dseag2 (Dec 7, 2021)

Maybe off topic, but we visited Vietnam in 2019.  It was amazing to visit some of the historic sites of the Vietnam war, and to see how the Vietnamese are so friendly to Americans after everything that happened there.


----------



## fmdog44 (Dec 24, 2021)

All they did was repel all invaders just as we would do..


----------



## john19485 (Feb 11, 2022)

VC wanted to kill all the catholic's because the goverment was catholic and mistreated villages real bad, Ho, just wanted to unifiy the country at first, then he joined with communist ,who wanted to force communist on the whole country, The South Vietnamese  Goverment was corrupt, they spent money that was suppose to go to paying their soldiers, spent a lot of aid money on themselfs, no leadship. The U.S. soldiers won the war , the U.S. politicians lost it, along with the South Vietnamese Goverment . That was mind and some other folks opinion, may not be other folks.


----------

